# Neighbor copying theme? - flattering or rude?



## dadgonemad (Oct 4, 2005)

I need some opinions here. Walking home from work yesterday, I noticed that one of my neighbors on an intersecting street is building what appears to be a very large pirate shipwreck in his driveway. It's unpainted, but impressive in scale. Last year he had some static props and gravestones lighting and fog. There was no apparent theme, however. I was thinking to myself, that's great! Here's another haunter that recently moved into the 'hood. I even introduced myself and invited him down to see our display last year.

This will be our fourth season doing the pirate theme (ninth season haunting in total), and I'm building large a shipwreck this year too. We're well known as the Pirate House amongst the entire community, and close our road down for the 31st. We take a certain pride in what we do each year for the kids here.

Should I be flattered that this guy is building a ship? My wife feels that someone nearby should do something original. I tend to agree. 

Maybe it's a gift to us? 
Could ship's bow represent anything else besides a pirate haunt?
Should he have asked us?
Flattering or Rude?

let me know what you think. Thanks!

-dgm


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I think the neighbor should have at least talked to you before copying the pirate theme himself.
I don't know what else a ship's bow would be, unless he's making a "Sinking of the Titanic" Haunt. 
I agree with your wife--he should have done something original.
That's why I would never sell any of my home-made props to neighbors. I wouldn't want to hear a TOT say "Look, he's got the same skeleton as the guy down the street!"


----------



## hannibal (Oct 19, 2008)

Imitation is supposed to be the sincerest form of flattery but darn if that just wouldn't make me mad. I would ask him what he was planning for Halloween because it looks like there will be 2 pirate themes. Everyone in the neighborhood knows you're the original so hopefully they'll see it for what it is...a copycat pirate theme. Maybe he was really impressed with yours and wanted to just keep the theme going. You really won't know until you talk to him.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

If you are the well-known pirate guy, he will be seen as either a poor imitation and or a creepy "single white female haircut scene, omigod!" kinda guy.

Comparisons will be drawn. If you are the better established, let it go. Don't approach him. Let him approach you.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I think it's rude as well. 

I've got a weirdo idea though. Perhaps you swing by and have a friendly talk and if he is indeed doing a pirate theme too, perhaps you could join up in a way. His ship becomes the enemy's ship and your cannons are aimed at each other, different colors, taunting signs and so forth. So his haunt becomes a compliment to your haunt. The kiddies can pick sides and such. Could turn out for the better.


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

I gotta 2nd Terra and say work together, imagine everyone who does a graveyard, how many people do you think have another graveyard pop-up next door. I live on a st of bahhumbugs, and am the only one who really does more than throw out a pumpkin or an inflatable, but I do have house for rent next door so maybe it could happen to me too.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Terra,

that's good thinkin' but with a caveat - I'd be concerned that this guy, who no doubt saw our guy's pirate ship last year, is a little off-kilter to be going off with his own galleon prow and crow's nest.

I'd be worried if I made him feel welcome, he'd readily agree, hang around a lot, call at weird hours, show up on the back porch at three in the morning wearing a tricorn hat and a speedo singing "Yo-ho, yo-ho" while asking why I didn't return his emails within fifteen minutes, the emails where he photoshopped his face and my wife's face onto images of Will Turner and Elizabeth Swann getting married in the middle of the battle and the rain, and my face is on a corpse nearby, which is when I notice he has a real cutlass lashed to his speedo and he smells like rum.


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Flattering or rude is all how you take it. So, I'll stay out of that arguement. However, I am torn on this situation. While no one has claim to a theme...afterall...they've mostly all been done by now. I do find it odd that this person has chosen pirates. Unless s/he had pirates at the old place and just didn't have time to get it all set up. Or maybe, they are trying to continue the theme into the whole neighborhood....I don't know. 

However, I'd say let them have their fun this year and talk to them about it. If they've already started work, they've obviously invested some funds into it and will most likely not appreciate being told it's "your" theme. One should never discourage Halloween being celebrated. I'm actually hoping someone will copy me and maybe get the neighborhood to join in the fun instead of locking their doors and turning the lights out.

If they do want to do pirates as a permanent thing, are they close enough where you could have "battles" with each other? Canons firing down the street to hit the other's ship maybe? If you have actors, you could have your pirates storm his ship every once in a while when traffic is low. Make it fun. Don't get bent out of shape because someone enjoys what you're doing and wants to do it him/herself. We all started out copying someone. Just make yours better .


----------



## Erebus (Sep 4, 2009)

I have known a few streets to do the same theme and multiple peope decorate and it looks pretty good. Maybe he is trying to go with the same theme so more people in the neighbor hood will begin to decorate and eventually, people will think of your neighbor hood as the pirate neighbor hood, and not just the pirate guy. I don't know, maybe you could be the captain.


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

I agree with Terra, from what I read of her comment, she is implying you get a real cannon, shoot his ship and blast his Haunt to Kingdom Come, right Terra?


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Haha Spats you crack me up. But on a side note just go by say hi and see if he mentions it to you when he's working on it next time. If not just casually mention something about it. Does it look like a ship wreck in general or a ship? Does he have small kids? Perhaps he's actually building a pirate ship playground piece. I know they sell those here. You never know the true story til you ask.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I like Terra's suggestion.

I can see being a bit miffed at the idea of them copying your theme, (stealing your thunder as it were) and it would bother me too, but it really should be seen as both a compliment to your decorations (for them to have gotten the inspiration) AND as a big boost to the Halloween decorating in general... the more the merrier. 

Do what you do best, and don't worry about the other guy. It's all good.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

If he's anything like me, he may be bowing to the kids.

I had sworn that I would NEVER do a graveyard. Reinforced by the fact there's 4 within spitting distance from the house. Yet, last year, my 7 year old was buggin me to make a graveyard....guess what we did? (though, far from a typical one)

If he's got kids, maybe they've been asking to do Pirates. If last year was their first in the neighborhood, maybe he doesn't realize yours is an annual theme. (Oh, they did pirates last year, they won't do it this...)


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll bet it all just for International Talk Like a Pirate Day!  Although he is quite a bit behind..the holiday is this Saturday! 

Not sure if I would be flattered or pissed...but then again, we do a cemetery/swamp/forest theme...not exactly original, but its just what we identified with more...and it gives us an excuse to own a hearse, whereas pirates...well you'd get to own a boat...so now I think i want to do a pirate cemetery theme so I can have both!


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

A guy around the corner from me tried to outdo my display last year, and got a ton of pretty cheesy store-bought props. He just wound up with a rather disjointed display with no real continuity or theme at all. A couple of days before Halloween, I saw his wife setting up some lights, so I stopped to talk to her. She told me that they were going to try to outdo the guy around corner with the dead people in the graveyard. I didn't tell that it was my house. She was a bit embarassed when she came over to check us out on Halloween.

It sounds to me like your neighbor knows a good haunt when he sees one, and wants to get in on the action. Don't be too surprised if he copies sound FX, lighting techinques etc as well.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

shadowopal said:


> Flattering or rude is all how you take it. So, I'll stay out of that arguement. However, I am torn on this situation. While no one has claim to a theme...afterall...they've mostly all been done by now. I do find it odd that this person has chosen pirates. Unless s/he had pirates at the old place and just didn't have time to get it all set up. Or maybe, they are trying to continue the theme into the whole neighborhood....I don't know.
> 
> However, I'd say let them have their fun this year and talk to them about it. If they've already started work, they've obviously invested some funds into it and will most likely not appreciate being told it's "your" theme. One should never discourage Halloween being celebrated. I'm actually hoping someone will copy me and maybe get the neighborhood to join in the fun instead of locking their doors and turning the lights out.
> 
> If they do want to do pirates as a permanent thing, are they close enough where you could have "battles" with each other? Canons firing down the street to hit the other's ship maybe? If you have actors, you could have your pirates storm his ship every once in a while when traffic is low. Make it fun. Don't get bent out of shape because someone enjoys what you're doing and wants to do it him/herself. We all started out copying someone. Just make yours better .


You took the word out of my mouth ,but the idea of making a simulated battles is a great idea and could be fun to the kids and maybe some would go for it the next year remember it only take one to start and many to follow 
Frenchy


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd say it's flattering, if for no other reason then that someone (anyone!) else was putting in the time to have a top-knotch display in my neighborhood. Maybe it'll get the word-of-mouth going. Enjoy the attention that having both going on Halloween will bring!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Nothing like some close competition to keep you on your toes! 

Now you'll have to keep up with the Jone's. Davey Jones, that is! Aaarrrrrrr! (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

A little competition never hurt anybody. I built my best stuff when some teenagers on the other side of the block decided they were going to be "the scariest house on the block" about three years ago. Alas, they were outmatched in both creativity and funds and last year they gave up completely. Now I miss the competition. If one of my neighbors decides to copy my pirates (or put up anything that doesn't inflate) I'd be flattered; walk up to him during his build; complement his work and tell him, "Game on man...game on!"


----------



## dadgonemad (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the great replies.

We're not close enough to have battles back and forth, but that's a great suggestion for someone who's across the street.

Also, let me reiterate that I'd be last person to discourage anyone from decorating for Halloween. We have a family two doors down that has been decorating more and more each year since their kid was intrigued by our display years ago. The more the merrier? I couldn't agree more!

Most of us all probably started with a graveyard, some do it much better than others by taking it to the next level, but I wouldn't consider multiple graveyards copying or imitation. It's a Halloween staple. We still have a graveyard section even with the Pirates. 

I guess it would've been nice to be approached and at least told why he wanted to do Pirates also. There are plenty of themes available. I'm not sure if they have kids, but I would find it hard to turn down my own kids' requests for Halloween too. That was a good point, UnOrthodOx.

It's worth noting that the neigborhood association sent out an announcement at the beginning of this month in the newsletter indicating the street will be closed for the annual Pirates of Hollin Hall Halloween event. It shouldn't have been a mystery what we were doing.

My six-year-old daughter asked me, "why is this house stealing what my daddy wanted to do this year? That's not nice!" I suppose that's what compelled me to do this poll.

-dgm


----------



## BooKitty (Aug 20, 2009)

I have given this some thought, No one in my area did this until I did it. At first it bothered me, but then I thought, This is my Favorite Holiday! No one can steal my fire! I do this for the Kids, and the kid in me. I never lost that. Just live for this like I do. Enjoy the moment. We have enough worries in our everyday life. It dosen't matter how you feel about it you can't change it.... Wait til this year passes, see how it goes. You might want to team up next year, but then again.... Enjoy your Halloween, may you have a safe one, and your neighbor too..lol..


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

the only negitivity in life is what you bring to it.. & its not like you were the first pirate house ever.. its a popular theme, wich is im sure one of the reasons you started.. just enjoy it  or egg it LoL JK

I wish evry house had a halloween crazy freak like us


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I like Terras idea too, but since we dont know the guy he could just be inspired by your theme and want to do one for himself. Nothings wrong with using a theme someone else is using. Can we put up an elaborate graveyard and one year another person puts one up that normally wouldnt? Can we call foul on that? As long as he has his pirates and decor doing their own thing and not exactly in the same place/position you have yours, whats really wrong with that? I dont think I would ask permission if I saw something really cool and want3ed to make my own version. How many of us here have seen other peeps haunt pics and said that were would be borrowing that idea? We would borrow and make it our own, or in some cases, pretty much exactly like another (think FCG and lighting- place him inna window). I say, dont sweat the other guy, do what your always done, if your concerned about TOTS, they will think everything is just THAT much cooler for them on Halloween, and maybe some will draw comparisons, dont be afraid of a little competition in that way, because regardless of how anyone wants to think "who's is better" fun will STILL be had by all .


----------



## DeepSix (Jun 20, 2009)

Him using a pirate theme is neither flattering nor rude. He's an individual who has a right to choose whatever theme he fancies. It's more than likely just a coincidence you're both doing pirates this year, I mean you do it _every _year right? Someone was bound to do the same thing eventually. A lot of people on this forum do the exact same thing. I also don't think Halloween should be turned into a competition. It's a holiday that's meant to be enjoyed. I'd be pretty miffed if I set up in a new neighborhood and started a yard haunt to have the guy across the street unload six hundred dollars on props to out do me (I'd also laugh at him a lot). Just keep doing what your doing, after all it's meant for the kids.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

I wouldn't really get mad about it, that would like getting mad at your neighbor or vice versa at Christmas time for putting up Christmas lights. Just look at it this way, Maybe you were the first to put up Halloween decorations and they think you are the ones that set the theme and want to keep it going through the neighborhood....


----------



## blackcatlane (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote -- "It's worth noting that the neigborhood association sent out an announcement at the beginning of this month in the newsletter indicating the street will be closed for the annual Pirates of Hollin Hall Halloween event. It shouldn't have been a mystery what we were doing."

Since you HOA sent out an accouncement, maybe he thinks everyone in the area has a pirate theme and he is just trying to add to the fun. I'm watching your 2008 video right now and your display would be hard to top that's for sure!! 

I'm sure he is not trying to make you mad, just fun for him and hopefully the neighborhood. I think if I was new to the neighborhood and saw your display I would be inspired and try to add to the fun of the street. 

I think we tend to turn to the negative first before we even think about it. We really don't know our neighbors as well as our parents did and maybe this is his appempt to fit in. Go down and talk about your displays and how much fun they are to build and how you love the kids eyes when they see it. All common reasons for doing a display...you might find that he's a great guy


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

This thread has made me think of how my family changes theme every year (except one where we played pirates twice, year 2 was far better than year 1 though). Changing a theme year to year is hard to do, there is a lot of work that in a lot of cases doesn't get done. We add another bit of difficulty to our haunt by keeping it secret to everyone who isn't going to be involved. 

I think one of the big things that drew people to our haunt was the fact that while the outside looked the same (black plastic encasing the porch) the inside was very different year by year. More recently we have been building platforms and outer shells to the house, and a few years we would put props (like half a flying saucer) out the day of Halloween.

It wouldn't surprise me if someone in the neighborhood decided to start copying some of our themes, and because we change it every year, we may just offer to let them buy/rent our props and sets we aren't going to use again. 

I have to agree with the people saying you should go talk to him about working together and maybe stage a pirate attack that goes back and forth. His pirates can come duke it out in your yard one hour and your pirates can return the gesture the next. Another thing you could look into is teaming up with him and asking your city for a larger venue that the both of you (and maybe a team of others who want to help) can build a community pirate haunt. That way you can have one big ship to play with and get the community in on it as well.

You can also check with him on what kinda pirates he's having for his haunt, and just do a different style, and switch it up year to year that way.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

I like the idea of a "pirate battle" as well. Maybe you can have someone at the beginning of the street pass out some plastic doubloons and the kids can deposit them in the pirate chest of the ship that they want to side with. Make a bet with your neighbor that whoever gets the most coins at the end of the day has to buy the other a case of their favorite beer or something.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm sitting here thinking that its not so bad. Your Halloween display has been around a lot longer than his, so people now yours more! I think if my neighbor had the same display as mine it would not offend me. I really want to see your Hallween pics sounds awesome!!!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

In my hood the kids pretty much travel the same route around the block so if another house copied my theme and were along the wrong direction...I would never hear any comparisons. I'm afraid that is what happened to the house around the corner who always put up a huge display...they stopped when I started and it actually made me mad cause now no one decorates. I don't think "competition" at all while decorating...just DO IT!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy (Aug 8, 2008)

I say you should go see this guy and shiver his timbers, tote his barge and lift his bale and tell him to set another course because you are the Captain of your neighborhood seas. But that's just me.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I actually was kind of shocked to even think one would get upset over doing the same theme with someone else in the neighborhood. I love pirates and if I were a kid I would love seeing as many pirate ships or pirate islands as possible. Now if it ends up looking _just like yours_ I might reconsider my opinion. IMO nothing wrong with taking a theme and doing your own interpretation of it.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Maybe they saw the announcement in the Association newsletter and thought, "What a better way to fit in, but support the theme of the annual party?!" Could be he wants to support what youstated in his way!

Last year when we bought our home, we were new to the neighborhood. Met a couple who lives two streets over in our Association and they go all out for Halloween. The even painted thier house a dark shade of purple! Well, we didn't have a ton of time and just set-up a smaller, static display leading up to the holiday. They would drive by almost daily to see what we were doing, I even waved for them to stop in but they never did. Turns out they don't set-up until the night before. A full graveyard scene, fortune teller in the driveway, etc. Well, my neighbors, wife, and my daughters overheard them saying they were much better then the guy two blocks over.....so needless to say that got me pumped for this year a little did he know he had seen but a sample of my gear and it's been a busy prop making year as it's a Haunted Saturday!

The other direction (about 4-5 blocks) lives Litemareb4xmas, we met last year before the big day as well. We share information, ideas and pass along great finds, fonts, music, etc. There is little competition, but tons of compliments and ideas. We stop in and check up on each other all the time

A little "friendly" competition, oh yeah!!!! Compliment or compete, as long as we celebrate! It's your choice on the type of halloween relationship you and your neighbor will have.....


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

I was going to suggest some pirate themed vandalism but that wouldn't be nice or legal. There's only one thing you _can_ do. Make yours so much better than theirs that it makes theirs look like crap. Go overboard (no pun intended).


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't see this as a bad thing....and it's pretty selffish to think you "own" the theme. If you're worried about the competition, up your game. 

If it were me, I'd go visit the guy and exchange ideas. We should be encouraging people, not discouraging them.


----------



## GoddessOfTheNight (Sep 17, 2009)

I have been following this thread since yesterday, but I finally feel I need to respond to the last comment. I think it's ridiculous that someone would call the original poster selfish. DadGoneMad seems to be a person who thoroughly enjoys Halloween and loves providing an entertaining night for his local community. Call me crazy, but I think he's far from selfish. Let's stop with the negativity, he was just looking for opinions as it seems he was on the fence about how to feel about it. 

I clearly feel the point he's trying to get across has been lost. If you read his original post and response post, you'll note he never claims to have a monopoly on Pirates, and simply would've preferred to be approached by the neighbor. Collaboration could've started right there. Secondly, he never stated any worry about competition. The poster stated he'd be the "last person to discourage anyone from decorating for Halloween." I truly feel he was just stunned to see the beginnings of a ship in his neighbor's yard, since this was his plan also. It seems to me he just wanted to ask his fellow posters any thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Huntmaster (Sep 15, 2009)

I would be thrilled if any of my neighbors did ANY decorating for Halloween. Most don't even bother to put out a pumpkin. 

I would say that there's probably a thousand good reasons why your neighbor would use the same theme as you. In my mind, the odds favor that, rather than them just being spiteful or rude. I could be wrong though. The only way to know for sure is to ask.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm surprised the poll seems evenly split. While I think healthy competition is great, this would bug me had it happened to me. Well, actually, my neighbor has gotten a few things exactly like I have in my yard and it bothered me, so I have some personal experience on the subject. Being that he is not right next door though with the same exact theme isn't too bad. But I think it would have been nice for him to chat with you to see what you might be doing this year so you two won't end up having everything the same.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

GoddessOfTheNight said:


> I have been following this thread since yesterday, but I finally feel I need to respond to the last comment. I think it's ridiculous that someone would call the original poster selfish. DadGoneMad seems to be a person who thoroughly enjoys Halloween and loves providing an entertaining night for his local community. Call me crazy, but I think he's far from selfish. Let's stop with the negativity, he was just looking for opinions as it seems he was on the fence about how to feel about it.
> 
> I clearly feel the point he's trying to get across has been lost. If you read his original post and response post, you'll note he never claims to have a monopoly on Pirates, and simply would've preferred to be approached by the neighbor. Collaboration could've started right there. Secondly, he never stated any worry about competition. The poster stated he'd be the "last person to discourage anyone from decorating for Halloween." I truly feel he was just stunned to see the beginnings of a ship in his neighbor's yard, since this was his plan also. It seems to me he just wanted to ask his fellow posters any thoughts on the matter.



Why should the neighbor have to approach him to use the theme? Like I said, it comes across as if he thinks he "owns" that theme.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Tish said:


> I'm surprised the poll seems evenly split. While I think healthy competition is great, this would bug me had it happened to me. Well, actually, my neighbor has gotten a few things exactly like I have in my yard and it bothered me, so I have some personal experience on the subject. Being that he is not right next door though with the same exact theme isn't too bad. But I think it would have been nice for him to chat with you to see what you might be doing this year so you two won't end up having everything the same.


I think the poll should have 3 choices, with the third being: cool, someone else is decorating


If someone is really worried about being copied then they should chat with their neighbors and find out what the neighbors are doing, so that they can do something different. We should expect cool ideas to be copied, isn't that the purpose of this forum? I had some neighbors that had a lot of the same things I had, so we both figured out ways on our own to use the props so that each of our presentations was different.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

Scatterbrains said:


> I don't see this as a bad thing....and it's pretty selffish to think you "own" the theme. If you're worried about the competition, up your game.
> 
> If it were me, I'd go visit the guy and exchange ideas. We should be encouraging people, not discouraging them.


amen to that


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

Here's a great chance to make a new friend. I say to go over to his home and talk to them. Maybe offer some advice on what works and what doesn't work. See if they have any good advice. Invite them to join this forum. Share ideas/props/laughs. I share my props all the time with my neighbors and it makes our neighborhood a great neighborhood. Ask to borrow a cup of fog juice.


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Scatterbrains said:


> I think the poll should have 3 choices, with the third being: cool, someone else is decorating
> 
> 
> If someone is really worried about being copied then they should chat with their neighbors and find out what the neighbors are doing, so that they can do something different. *We should expect cool ideas to be copied, isn't that the purpose of this forum? * I had some neighbors that had a lot of the same things I had, so we both figured out ways on our own to use the props so that each of our presentations was different.


But not neighbors. How about this, what if your theme was copied and because a lot of people saw your neighbor's theme first, they see yours as a copycat and ignore it? What then?


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

you should be flattered that they are doing something on the pirate theme. anything they do will probably not be on the scale or safistication as your haunt so don't sweat it.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Rob Alister said:


> But not neighbors. How about this, what if your theme was copied and because a lot of people saw your neighbor's theme first, they see yours as a copycat and ignore it? What then?


If it's that important, put a big sign in your front yard that says your's was there first and the other guy copied you so you don't look like a copycat...


----------



## GoddessOfTheNight (Sep 17, 2009)

Scatterbrains said:


> Why should the neighbor have to approach him to use the theme? Like I said, it comes across as if he thinks he "owns" that theme.


Hey man, I understand what you are saying, but like many other respondents have said, it seems that it would've been a cool thing for him to have chatted with dadgonemad, since he seems to be the captain of the neighborhood party. With a road closure, the pirates of Hollin Hall seem to be a big deal in his neck of the woods. 

All I am saying Scatterbrains is that if you saw your new idea for the year being built in someone else's driveway, wouldn't you feel a little bummed in the moment?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Scatterbrains said:


> I think the poll should have 3 choices, with the third being: cool, someone else is decorating
> 
> 
> If someone is really worried about being copied then they should chat with their neighbors and find out what the neighbors are doing, so that they can do something different. We should expect cool ideas to be copied, isn't that the purpose of this forum? I had some neighbors that had a lot of the same things I had, so we both figured out ways on our own to use the props so that each of our presentations was different.


Yep, I totally agree with you. And, let's be honest, to a certain extent aren't we all copying someone else? I mean, is there really anything original in a Halloween display? Vampires, ghosts, zombies, pirates - it's all been done. And pirates are so HUGELY popular right now, I don't think anybody should choose it without expecting to see someone else with the same theme.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

GoddessOfTheNight said:


> Hey man, I understand what you are saying, but like many other respondents have said, it seems that it would've been a cool thing for him to have chatted with dadgonemad, since he seems to be the captain of the neighborhood party. With a road closure, the pirates of Hollin Hall seem to be a big deal in his neck of the woods.
> 
> All I am saying Scatterbrains is that if you saw your new idea for the year being built in someone else's driveway, wouldn't you feel a little bummed in the moment?


Sure, I understand being bummed...but that doesn't mean that I own the idea and that someone needs to ask my permission. 

Like I said...if I was Cap'n of the party, I'd go down and see the other guy so that we can have a bigger party


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I'd be flattered they were inspired by you. Since they are new to the neighborhood, they may not have known that you repeat your theme every year. Many of us change it up each year, so they might have assumed you did too. Don't forget, we as haunters get really caught up in how much we put into our efforts. 90% of the public don't think about Halloween until a week or so before. Not everyone remembers what we do from year to year. 

I would agree that you should talk to them and encourage an exchange of information and ideas. It is far better to create an ally than an enemy. This year's haunt will come and go, but they will probably stick around as neighbors for awhile. You never know, a good friendship may develop along the way.

I would say that immitation is the sincerest form of flattery. Maybe your pirates can stage raids on theirs. Is it possible that they are doing the Royal Navy as a theme, and will be storming your pirate lair? 

Eric


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

I think some of you are taking it a bit too literally. No one here claims they hold copyrights to anything.


----------



## dadgonemad (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, what a great conversation we have going here. Thanks for all the input.

Few points I want to clarify:

- I never meant to insinuate that I own the pirate theme. Sorry if I gave that impression. I just happen to agree with the posters that said it would've been nice if he approached me. Not to ask permission, but as a friendly act. We could have started the collaboration right there! Recall I already introduced myself to him last year, and invited him to join in the festivities. I just never heard from him again. 

- This guy decorates for Halloween. Right there, he's pretty cool in my book. There is a relatively high concentration of elaborate haunts in my area. There are four big ones I can think of off the top of my head. When we first moved here, we were told that Halloween is not a big deal around here. We had seven TOTs our first year. Everyone drove to another neighborhood to see the annual haunt there. I made it my personal mission to bring Halloween back to our neighborhood, and keep the kids here. After nine years, we've accomplished this and more. Having more haunts nearby only adds to the allure of Hollin Hall. That's exactly what we wanted. From my perspective, this is not a competition.

...and may the best haunt win....  

-dgm


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

Wolfbeard said:


> Since they are new to the neighborhood, they may not have known that you repeat your theme every year. Many of us change it up each year, so they might have assumed you did too.


That is a pretty valid point. I know I change theme nearly every year though i do return to things (hence the triumphant return of the graveyard this year)

You should just drop by and say hi as a fellow haunter.. so what he has the same theme? Do you want to be the one who caused bad blood by being stupid about it? 


Just drop by and say hello, maybe take them a prop you dont want any more and tell them you do pirates every year so you where surprised to see someone else do it and how cool it is that its going to be pirate central in your area.


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

dadgonemad said:


> Wow, what a great conversation we have going here. Thanks for all the input.
> 
> Few points I want to clarify:
> 
> ...


Good attitudes to have. Especially the last one. I get your angst...I do. But, the fact of the matter is they didn't approach you. So, be the bigger man. Knock on his door and present him with a Jolly Roger and a mug o' rum. Tell him you saw his fine ship and was curious what the plans are. Offer suggestions. Be neighborly and share some of your plans with him. It may be love and you don't know it yet .


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

As for as the copying isn't that what this site is about? Sharing our ideas. How many of us have used some one's else's ideas and made the same stuff we have seen on this site. It would have been nice if the neighbor had talked about their setups, they could haveincorporated their ideas and had a continuing block party or something. It doesn't matter who thought of it first, all that matters is having agood time and share thespecial HUGE HOLIDAY with others like ourselves. On the other hand some people do not have the creativity that others do and need our inspirations to get them started. Just fodder for the brain.


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

I've had the same problem in the past. When I first started my yard haunt, I was doing things different then everyone else. Then the next year the house up the street started taking some of my ideas and using them. At first I was flattered, they had been setting up for Halloween for years and here they were copying me, a newbie. Each time I would see them copying one of my items, I would change it up, then the next year they'd copy it, and I'd change it, and so on and, so on. It was kind of a game with me. That was until the year that I heard somebody say, "why do these people (meaning me) have to copy the things that the other house is doing (the other house is before mine on the street)". That about did it for me. The gloves came off. Now, I've stepped up my game. Good luck copying my ideas now. Bwahahahaha.


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Finn said:


> It was kind of a game with me. That was until the year that I heard somebody say, "why do these people (meaning me) have to copy the things that the other house is doing (the other house is before mine on the street)". That about did it for me. The gloves came off. Now, I've stepped up my game. Good luck copying my ideas now. Bwahahahaha.


You see something like that would have set me off. You guys don't know this about me but I have a bit of an anger problem. Not only would that guy have known what the deal was but I would've made sure that he let everyone else know as well.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

It wouldn't bother me in the least if my neighbor beside me built exactly the same thing....I would actually find it humorous and probably even egg him on a bit....Anyone who wants to do this stuff, copying or not is OK in my book as long as they are enjoying themselves....I would be like the other guy that said "game on" for sure....ZR


----------



## Eek (Aug 8, 2009)

Soooo, what if they just saw what you are doing and decided to copy and add to it just to produce a bigger overall effect and display? I mean, if your neighbor did a total kiddy thing next to an awesome graveyard motif it would kill the vibe of yours. If everyone on the same street used the same theme, it would be like one mass graveyard extravaganza of awesomeness. THEN the goal is to out do the other guy using the same theme. I wouldn't take it so hard. In fact I'd proabably see if they want to combine some ideas and displays to make an even bigger one. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Interesting thread because of the points of view. Whether it would have been cool to do so, or not, I still don't get why anyone decorating their house needs to share their plans with anyone. There seems to be some expectation that this guy should have come over. Certainly you guys wouldn't feel this way if he was doing a different theme from the poster? So it does sound territorial in a way to me. 

A neighbor stopping by to tell me what theme he's picked for halloween this year... Honestly, I don't live in a neighborhood like that at all. People are busy at work and come home and are hardly out in their front yards. You might talk to someone at the mailbox or in the park or if you walk around the block at night. The kids know each other better than the parents do. I also think most women are more friendly than most guys when it comes to walking down the street and striking up a conversation. This guy either loves pirates as a theme and would have picked it anyway, was inspired by the yard of the poster last year and wanted to put his own spin on things to show he "belonged" in the neighborhood as a fellow haunter, maybe his kid loved Pirates of the Carribean and wanted a pirate prop and figured he'd incorporate it into his haunt, or maybe he is just one competitive SOB (chalk it up to the testosterone). So if it's not ownership for you guys, does it come down to the feeling of being outdone? I guess I just don't get why this is apparently a big deal for half the people responding. The fact that the statistic so far are pretty evenly split is so interesting. Should this guy go around to everyone in the neighborhood to see if they might be doing a pirate haunt this year and let them know that he's picked that theme? What about if he had decided on another theme, does that apply too? As I see it there's definitely some deep emotions running through this topic.

I recognize the poster feels some conflict about how to handle this because it obviously does bother him to some extent. Based on the responses here I think he's still going to be conflicted if he's looking for advice! And he should know that if the neighbor is like the other half of us, he's probably totally unaware that the poster is bothered by this at all


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

ZombieRaider said:


> It wouldn't bother me in the least if my neighbor beside me built exactly the same thing....I would actually find it humorous and probably even egg him on a bit....Anyone who wants to do this stuff, copying or not is OK in my book as long as they are enjoying themselves....I would be like the other guy that said "game on" for sure....ZR




I think it would be way cool to go in with a next door neighbor/s of like mind and do an even larger spread between all the yards.


----------



## thegingerowl (Sep 8, 2009)

This could possibly be the makings of your very own fleet!

Or a staged battle/rivalry between the two ships, as has been suggested. Either way, I just think it's fab that you might have inspired someone else to do up their house in a big way for the Big Night. Who knows...it might be quite a different display than yours in the end. Pirate ships could even replace graveyards as the popular display of choice! lol And there really is quite a bit of variation between home graveyards...for the most part...ha. This could also equal more TOTs, which is a plus, right?


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

I think it would be exciting and would bring more traffic to your street/haunt. Wish I only had that problem, I got home from work today and in the middle of my yard (between the sidewalk and street) is a big blue mailbox, not even close to the corner. Can't even mail a letter in it, it is just for the mail person to get more mail out to deliver. Thanks USPS.


----------



## Severeth (Sep 14, 2009)

Spats said:


> If you are the well-known pirate guy, he will be seen as either a poor imitation and or a creepy "single white female haircut scene, omigod!" kinda guy.


Agreed.

I wouldn't be too annoyed with the guy, even though he should've spoken to you first.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Great Pumpkin said:


> I think it would be exciting and would bring more traffic to your street/haunt. Wish I only had that problem, I got home from work today and in the middle of my yard (between the sidewalk and street) is a big blue mailbox, not even close to the corner. Can't even mail a letter in it, it is just for the mail person to get more mail out to deliver. Thanks USPS.


So take a pic and post...We'll give you ideas on how to make it "blend in" on the big day  ....ZR


----------



## Smiter (Sep 23, 2009)

I have read a several pages of posts, and it seems 1/2 tthe folks here think it is not flattering but rude. So for sport, I will take the other side and give some food for thought.

What if this person has "kids"... like youngish ones. Who last year have came back from trick or treating and say..."Mom and Dad... that pirate house is sooooooooo AWESOME!!! I sure wish that we could do something like that... can't we?? Cant we please?? Especially before my childhood disease of cat-scratch-fever turns me into an apathetic teen. Can't we please do our "OWN" pirate ship next year!?!?!? Please please???"

OR.. what if this guy has pirate ancestors? I know that sounds far fetched, but I actually had a very good childhood friend who had family roots to a small town in the Adriatic Sea.. and this town was known for pirating centuries ago. Yes.. a true story! 

Sooo... perhaps the theme copying really is a sincere form of flattery for someone trying to make some positive childhood memories for their own family. Or maybe... they just thought yours was uber cool and wanted some of the fun. 

This year I made my first static zombie type prop. Although very small in scale to yours.. I would not expect any neighbor to come to tell me or ask me that they were doing one too. If they did.. I would think it was cool.... but if not.. I would still think it was cool.

I would be flattered, and hope you can be too.

Something to think about


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Glad you posted Smiter and reactivated this thread. I've been curious how everything turned out at Dadgonemad's neighborhood. So what was the other pirate yard like? Did you go see it in person during halloween night? What kind of conversation did you have with the guy? Come on, curious minds are anxious to know how it all turned out!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i did a pirate theme one year. i did it cause i wanted to do it. if you lived around the corner from me you would have been mad at me. maybe this guy did it cause it's just what he wanted to do. nothing to do with you. maybe pirates is what he likes. maybe that's what he's always done. he can't help it you did it first in the neighborhood. here not many decorate. i sure wish they did. now if he copied you alot, then i would be ticked. get your own style bum. they already seen it once and you want them to see it again. on the other hand, i always thought it was cool in the kranks movie, they all had frosty's on their houses.


----------



## Halloween Night (Oct 13, 2009)

Have you talked to the person to find out what his plan is with the ship?


----------



## dadgonemad (Oct 4, 2005)

I didn't have a chance to see the Halloween Night setup, but yes, it was a Pirate Ship, and he did do a really great job with it. It really reminded me of SoCalHaunt's setup from a few years ago. 

I don't believe they have kids yet, but I totally respect that viewpoint, Smiter. I think someone else brought that up earlier too.

Thanks for all the comments and opinions on this thread. For the record, there are no hard feelings here, and I'm actually excited to have another experienced haunter nearby. 

My neighbor joined the forum, and we've even exchanged messages. Who knows, perhaps we'll work together on something in the future.

Who doesn't like a happy ending, anyways?

-dgm


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

way to go dad. you sound cool. and you got him to join the forum! unbelieveable. you rock


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

dadgonemad,
Trade 'dry run' tours of each other's haunts next year. Then you get to see a haunt and you might get some good feedback on stuff. I never get more than 30' from my props and it would be kind of cool to see what the neighbors around the corner have going.


----------

